# Natalie Horler Cascada Zwangspause



## Storm_Animal (10 Nov. 2010)

Musste auf der Homepage von Cascada folgendes Lesen :

Aufgrund anstehender OP und Reha muss Cascada alle Shows in 2010 absagen
Leider gibt es schlechte Neuigkeiten! Natalie muss sich in Kürze einer Operation mit anschließender, sechswöchiger Reha unterziehen. Leider zwingt uns der Zeitpunkt ihrer OP dazu alle folgenden Konzerttermine bis zum Ende dieses Jahres abzusagen. Wir entschuldigen uns für alle Unannehmlichkeiten und Enttäuschung darüber, besonders weil sich Natalie total auf die Shows gefreut hat. Aber natürlich muss ihre Gesundheit an erster Stelle stehen! Gestern sagte sie selbst enttäuscht dazu: “Mir tut das total leid! Aber wir geben gerade Vollgas und versuchen möglichst schnell Ersatztermine zu finden!!!”

Wir wünschen Natalie viel Glück und alles Gute für ihre OP und hoffen, dass sie bald wieder fit ist!

Viele Grüße

CASCADA Management

Was hat das Leben jetzt noch für einen Sinn :angry:


----------

